
Microsoft can keep selling Windows and Xbox in Germany, US court rules - 3lit3H4ck3r
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2012/04/microsoft-can-keep-selling-windows-and-xbox-in-germany-us-court-rules.ars?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+arstechnica%2Findex+%28Ars+Technica+-+Featured+Content%29
======
rbanffy
Let me see if I get how it works. Motorola asked a German court to rule
accordingly to German law on something that happens in Germany and a US judge
ruled that regardless of what the German court decides, Motorola cannot assert
its right in Germany under German law...

